# Minnesota Liquidation



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

890AM radio ran an ag report yesterday with interviews on the bovine TB outbreak in NW Minnesota. Details are yet to be worked out but it sounded as if that portion of the state is going to have the both the cattle and deer herds liquidated. As completly as possible. MN spent $10,000,000 so far just to test the cattle industry for the epidemic. The dollar loses from loosing TB free status must be enormous. The consequences of disease in wildlife is not as insignificant as some would have the public believe.


----------



## LT (Mar 12, 2008)

Round and round here we go, where we get off nobody knows.


----------



## 4590 (Jun 27, 2004)

Truth is if the bovine industry has as stringent testing requirements as the cervid industry this would not likely happen. Cervid producers are required to do periodic whole herd tests, which greatly increases the likelihood of finding TB in herds where it may exist.

Of course there is little can be done when TB is spread from the wild to domestic livestock, however it would show up much sooner with more testing.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

4590, that would be domestic cattle that passed it to wild deer.  Not the other way around. Maybe hard to wall out bacteria with a single 6 inch mesh fence?

The governor of MN headed up a task force to act on the outbreak and there will be public meetings soon to explain the procedure. Announcer Mick Kerr was the interviewer and it sounded like this will be a complete liquidation. Am sure there will be more info to come.


----------

